
Show HN: Mailist – personalized newsletter. From your bookmarks - marcinem
http://mailist.app
======
wingerlang
Interesting, I wonder if this will finally push me to work through my giant
"to read" bookmark folder.

And 'import' would be good though.

~~~
marcinem
Thanks! It solved the problem for me, so hopefully you will get your solution
as well :) Import is already on our todo list as I know it's a huge
facilitation in onboarding. Thanks for kind feedback!

------
dddw
ok, this is actually very usefull for a couple of very cluttered browsers I
use. Solved a problem for me

~~~
marcinem
Great to hear! If there is anything I could improve for you, let me know!

------
heinrichf
Your site looks really nice

~~~
marcinem
Thank you! :) Let me know how is your experience with the app itself!

